# [Polish NR] Tomasz Zolnowski - 3x3x3 - 8.75 seconds



## hr.mohr (Jul 20, 2009)

The last solve in the 3x3x3 final at Czech Open 2009. What a final!

[youtubehd]OLN_1r5osA0[/youtubehd]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLN_1r5osA0&fmt=22


----------



## Edam (Jul 20, 2009)

private video?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 20, 2009)

Edam said:


> private video?



Ooops, sorry dudes


----------



## joey (Jul 20, 2009)

Haircut?

anyway, Awesome solve.. I'm upset I wasn't there for real


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 20, 2009)

Very good time! I think Tomasz is my favorite cuber


----------



## Zava (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah, it was a nice ending of the competition


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice....with a PLL-skip on this solve, the WR should be in danger:


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2009)

WAAAH! MY EARS!


----------



## prażeodym (Jul 20, 2009)

The best non lucky solve in the world ;-)


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 20, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> WAAAH! MY EARS!



Sorry about that. Next time I'll edit the video with sound enabled on my computer...

(perhaps I should replace this with a version with reduced volume?)


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 20, 2009)

prażeodym said:


> The best non lucky solve in the world ;-)


Yu Nakajima has a nonlucky 8.72 :/


----------



## Konsta (Jul 20, 2009)

prażeodym said:


> The best non lucky solve in the world ;-)



I thought Nakajima's other 8.72 was non-lucky too, but not sure though.
But amazing solve, no doubt. It's just that my ears are bleeding now :|

Edit: pff, Sarah...


----------



## Matthew (Jul 20, 2009)

Konsta said:


> prażeodym said:
> 
> 
> > The best non lucky solve in the world ;-)
> ...



Yes - he had 8.72 twice on the same competition - but only one of them was non-lucky


----------



## Konsta (Jul 20, 2009)

Matthew said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > prażeodym said:
> ...



I thought I said that? Well, my english sucks so..


----------



## Matthew (Jul 20, 2009)

Konsta said:


> I thought I said that? Well, my english sucks so..




Yes yes - you were right - this was my mistake  and i correct this but it was too late  don't worry - my english sucks too


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS HAIR??!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Jul 20, 2009)

I stole it. ^^ But up to this point I wasn't able to absorb the skills that his hair obviously carries inside of it.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jul 21, 2009)

my ears o_o sounded like a dementor scream at the end or something XD 
great solve tho  non lucky too


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS HAIR??!!!!!



Went to the same place Chris' hair did.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 21, 2009)

No wonder he hols the WR Avg.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Tomasz already knew he had lost the final. He just wanted to show what he was capable of 

This was probably the best 3x3x3 event ever. 3 sub 10 solves and 2 sub 11 averages.....wow!

With Erik, Tomasz and Breandon (and outsiders like Rama and Kanneti) there it was like the European Championship. Only with Edouard (and outsider Mats) there would it have been better. Well, we will see them (and Asians and Americans) at Worlds.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2009)

HAIRCUT 

I thought his hair is where he got his powers, but he is just as great without it!


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> HAIRCUT
> 
> I thought his hair is where he got his powers, but he is just as great without it!



I don't think it could be the hair, or else why am I so noob??


----------



## Wojto (Jul 22, 2009)

*3x3x3 8.75 Tomasz Zolnowski*

Please move this topic to old topic with Tomasz solve  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Czech Open 2009; Jul 19, 2009; Pardubice, Czech
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CzechOpen2009


Scramble with U: yellow, F: red
D2 L2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 D' L B' L2 D' R U F R' B2 F' (21f)

Solution:
z x2 U l' R' U2 x U'
R U R' U' R U' R' U
R' U R' U' x' U R2 U'
U' R U l' R' U R U'
x2 R U R U' R U R' U' x z'
U F R U R' U' F'
(U' y U' y)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

HT: 4 (cross)+ 8+6.5+6.5+8 (F2L)+ 7 (OLL)+ 1 (mistake)+ 15 (ePLL)= 56
which gives 6.4 tpm

Cube: DIY Cube, type F

Camera: Me (Marek Wojtowicz)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 22, 2009)

6.4 turns per minute? Pah, I can beat that


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice reconstruction, I think it's the first time that I've seen this done with left cross.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 23, 2009)

Yowza! What a fantastic solve. Nice work


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 23, 2009)

I think this is a very clear sign that left cross can be just as good as cross on bottom. 
I hope more cubers join the left-crossers club


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 23, 2009)

Amazing. So many cubers are breaking 9 officially. It's crazy and awesome.

Dang, I should try left cross (jk, I'm too lazy...)


----------



## Dene (Jul 23, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> I think this is a very clear sign that left cross can be just as good as cross on bottom.
> I hope more cubers join the left-crossers club



I think that when he got the WR the signs were clear enough, don't you?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 23, 2009)

Dene said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is a very clear sign that left cross can be just as good as cross on bottom.
> ...



Or got the ER multiple times, or won EC, or blah blah blah...


----------

